# Verão 2009 "fresco" ??



## Mário Barros (17 Ago 2009 às 13:24)

*Temperaturas abaixo da média*

O tempo trocou as voltas aos banhistas e o Verão surge com manhãs frias e ventosas, próprias da Primavera. A exemplo dos últimos dois anos, Julho voltou a registar temperaturas abaixo da média, com um diferencial global de -0,9 graus. No dia 17, na serra da Estrela, foram registados apenas 5,8 graus de temperatura mínima e, no dia seguinte, foi a vez de Bragança acordar com um frio de 6,9 graus.

Concluída a primeira semana de Agosto, o tempo não apresenta melhorias, voltando a repetir-se os Verões frescos do ano passado e de 2007, depois do Verão tórrido de 2006, em que ocorreram três ondas de calor em Junho e Agosto.

O arrefecimento verificado em Portugal é comum ao resto do Globo, sendo explicado com o fenómeno La Niña. Fonte do Instituto de Meteorologia sublinha que 'não é, contudo, possível explicar o ligeiro arrefecimento verificado em Julho e Agosto desde 2007 com o La Niña, pois não está comprovado que este tenha influência sobre o nosso território'. 'São oscilações normais que se enquadram na variabilidade climática', acrescentou.

A chave para o Verão frio pode residir no Atlântico. Cientistas da Universidade de Kiel, Alemanha, defendem que também neste oceano a temperatura desceu. 'A circulação da água do mar é o grande distribuidor de calor no Planeta', disse Noel Keenlyside, cujo trabalho publicado na revista ‘Nature’ só prevê calor excessivo continuo para 2020. 

*LA NIÑA LEVA A ARREFECIMENTO*

Após o ano tórrido de 2006, a temperatura do Planeta caiu, apesar de as estimativas resultantes do Aquecimento Global preverem o aumento gradual das temperaturas em especial no Verão. La Niña é a explicação dada pela Organização Meteorológica Mundial para o agora designado arrefecimento, que nos dois últimos Invernos provocou mesmo queda de neve no deserto na Arábia Saudita. 

O fenómeno climatérico La Niña resulta de uma anomalia negativa da temperatura da água do mar no Pacífico Central com consequências no resto do Planeta. 'O último ano foi predominantemente caracterizado por condições La Niña, que se acredita serem parcialmente responsáveis pelo facto de a temperatura global em 2008 ter estado ligeiramente aquém dos valores dos últimos anos', divulgou o Instituto de Meteorologia. 

SAIBA MAIS  

*JUNHO A FERVER*

O Verão deste ano foi na Primavera com a ocorrência de duas ondas de calor, de 27 de Maio a 3 de Junho e de 10 a 22 de Junho (o Verão começou a 21). Amareleja registou 41,3 graus no dia 22. 

92% do território do Continente está em situação de seca. A chuva forte que em Julho caiu no Minho e Douro Litoral foi responsável por só estas regiões escaparem à seca.

2 dias de Agosto registaram temperaturas superiores à média de máxima registada neste mês, que é de 27,8 graus em Lisboa. Só no dia 4 o termómetro atingiu os 30º.

PRÓXIMOS DEZ DIAS

Nos próximos dez dias a tendência de temperaturas em Lisboa afasta a ocorrência de ondas de calor.

*"NÃO SABEMOS EXPLICAR AUSÊNCIA DE ONDAS DE CALOR" (Costa Alves, Meteorologista sobre o Verão fresco)*

Correio da Manhã – Qual a explicação para a ausência de ondas de calor nos meses de Julho e Agosto desde 2006?

Costa Alves – Não conseguimos explicar. Sabemos que os sistemas frontais ocorrem a latitudes mais baixas do que Portugal com a consequente maior injecção de ar marítimo na Península Ibérica, agora por que isso acontece não sabemos. Talvez resulte de uma maior interacção entre o Oceano Atlântico e a atmosfera.

– A ausência de ondas de calor no Verão é boa para a saúde?

– É muito bom para a saúde e para as florestas. Recorde-se que entre 2003 e 2006, anos com Verões muito quentes, morreram 3800 pelo calor; destes 1953, em 2003.

– O fenómeno La Niña determina um arrefecimento a nível planetário. Essa é também a explicação para o Verão fresco no nosso país?

– Não. Na Europa não se observa nenhum sinal da sua influência, nem tão-pouco com o fenómeno contrário, o El Nino.

– Este arrefecimento coloca em causa o Aquecimento Global?

– Não, este resulta da poluição, mas não é linear na progressão.

Fonte: Correio da Manhã

É que nem vou comentar, já sabem a minha opnião  cuidado que vem para aí a neve toca de preparar as pás e o sal


----------



## vitamos (17 Ago 2009 às 13:29)

Eu aguardo pacientemente pelas anomalias finais globais para todo o Verão...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Ago 2009 às 13:58)

Mário Barros disse:


> *JUNHO A FERVER*
> 
> O Verão deste ano foi na Primavera com a ocorrência de duas ondas de calor(...).
> 
> 2 dias de Agosto registaram temperaturas superiores à média de máxima registada neste mês, que é de 27,8 graus em Lisboa. Só no dia 4 o termómetro atingiu os 30º.



*Apenas 2 dias de Agosto com máximas superiores a 27,8 ºC ?*

Seria preciso o mês ter acabado para podermos fazer uma contagem definitiva dos dias com máximas superiores ou inferiores à média para o mês de referência.

Não esquecer também que a estação utilizada para fins climatológicos é a do Geofísico, com extremos mais suaves do que a do aeroporto. Quero com isto dizer que apesar de não se ter chegado aos 30 ºC nos primeiros 3 dias do mês nessa estação, não significa que a estação de Gago Coutinho não tenha lá chegado. Aliás, se trabalharmos com unidades, que é o que o público que está fora destas paixões da meteorologia normalmente entende, podemos dizer que a estação de Gago Coutinho teve 30 ºC por aproximação no dia 3, em rigor 29,5 ºC.







As médias são isso mesmo, médias. Os meses são feitos de altos e baixos, dias acima e abaixo da média normal para o período de referência. As próprias médias incluem os desvios à média. A regra também inclui a excepção e tudo isso entra nas médias. A meteorologia é imprevisível a longo prazo e é impossível calcular tendências do ano seguinte com base no ano presente, daí que as médias incluam períodos, normalmente, de 30 anos. É extremmente inseguro e erróneo tirar conclusões acerca de aquecimentos ou arrefecimentos apenas com base nos dados de um ano.

É verdade que tivemos dias frescos; abaixo da média, mas também tivemos dias acima da média normal. E tudo isso entrará na média mensal. Aliás, tenho a certeza de que o mês acabará com uma anomalia positiva na estação climatológica do Geofísico, apesar das oscilações verificadas.

Não compreendo como é que podem fazer análises tão precocemente, se ainda estamos a meio do mês, análise essa que só inclui os primeiros dias do mês. Obviamente será conveniência do jornalista e da redacção em fazer crer apenas esse lado da realidade. Isto porque se tivermos em conta os dados relativos às temperaturas máximas, especialmente, a partir do dia 9 do presente mês, começa a subida que não interessa mostrar na notícia.

Apesar dos dias frescos no início do mês, os dias que estamos a presenciar agora apresentam temperaturas máximas acima da média para o mês de referência. Senão olhemos para as máximas a partir do dia 9, em Lisboa/Geofísico, a estação utilizada para recolher os extremos diários que entram posteriormente nos relatórios mensais do IM.

09) 27,9 ºC
10) 31,5 ºC (Gago Coutinho 33,5 ºC)
11) 35,4 ºC (Gago Coutinho 36,3 ºC)
12) 35,7 ºC (Gago Coutinho 35,8 ºC)
13) 33,7 ºC (Gago Coutinho 35,9 ºC)
14) 33,4 ºC (Gago Coutinho 35,7 ºC)
15) 32,2 ºC (Gago Coutinho 32,3 ºC)
16) 32,7 ºC


Mesmo só jogando com os dados da estação do Geofísico, nota-se claramente que as máximas na estação de Gago Coutinho ainda são bastante mais altas.


Será que o Verão está assim tão fresco ?


----------



## N_Fig (17 Ago 2009 às 14:04)

Verão fresco?!
Acho que todo o território deve anadar com anomalia positiva este Verão...


----------



## frederico (17 Ago 2009 às 14:09)

O Verão em termos astronómicos pode começar a 21 de Junho, mas pelo menos em termos climáticos em boa parte de Portugal começa mais cedo. Seria bom que os jornalistas percebessem isso.  

Quanto ao balanço final do Verão, só poderá ser feito no fina de Setembro, embora o  trimestre de análise do IM não inclua este mês. Por isso, caso Agosto continue quente, teremos um Verão com temperaturas acima da média, pelo menos no Sul e no Interior Norte e Centro.


----------



## João Soares (17 Ago 2009 às 14:26)

N_Fig disse:


> Verão fresco?!
> Acho que todo o território deve anadar com anomalia positiva este Verão...



Olha que nem por isso.

O Norte de Portugal anda com anomalia negativa ( < -0,50ºC ).


----------



## N_Fig (17 Ago 2009 às 14:35)

João Soares disse:


> Olha que nem por isso.
> 
> O Norte de Portugal anda com anomalia negativa ( < -0,50ºC ).



Se estiveres a falar de Verão astronómico, andam sim. Se estiveres a falar de Verão climatológico, poderá haver uma ligeira anomalia negativa nalguns confins das altas montanhas do Norte, mas nunca superior a -0,5ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Ago 2009 às 14:50)

N_Fig disse:


> Se estiveres a falar de Verão astronómico, andam sim. Se estiveres a falar de Verão climatológico, poderá haver uma ligeira anomalia negativa nalguns confins das altas montanhas do Norte, mas nunca superior a -0,5ºC.



No litoral Norte há de facto uma anomalia negativa. Não sei até que ponto no presente mês, mas Julho teve uma anomalia de -1,0 ºC no litoral Norte, de forma geral. É uma excepção muito localizada em relação à tendência do restante território.

Podes confirmá-lo no relatório mensal de Julho do IM.


----------



## João Soares (17 Ago 2009 às 15:19)

N_Fig disse:


> Se estiveres a falar de Verão astronómico, andam sim. Se estiveres a falar de Verão climatológico, poderá haver uma ligeira anomalia negativa nalguns confins das altas montanhas do Norte, mas nunca superior a -0,5ºC.





Daniel Vilão disse:


> No litoral Norte há de facto uma anomalia negativa. Não sei até que ponto no presente mês, mas Julho teve uma anomalia de -1,0 ºC no litoral Norte, de forma geral. É uma excepção muito localizada em relação à tendência do restante território.
> 
> Podes confirmá-lo no relatório mensal de Julho do IM.



E não é só o Litoral Norte com anomalia negativa.


----------



## Fil (17 Ago 2009 às 16:00)

O artigo toma o verão como o astronómico, e desde 21 de Junho estamos efectivamente com anomalia negativa, por agora. Mas se tomarmos o verão climatológico, estamos claramente com anomalia positiva. Julho teve uma anomalia de -0,9ºC, mas Junho teve uma anomalia de +1,5ºC e este mês acabará muito provavelmente acima da média em todo ou quase todo o território, e neste momento penso que parte do país já está em onda de calor ou prestes a entrar nela. Eu já perdi a conta às ondas de calor que houve este ano, mas ondas de frio ainda não contei nem uma... 

Só não sabia que tem de haver uma boa explicação para não haver ondas de calor em Julho e Agosto. Tratando-se por definição de um período com temperaturas anómalas, depois dos Verões infernais de 2003-2006 as pessoas já o tomam como sendo o normal. Acho que não temos uma onda de frio nos meses de inverno desde 2005 (excepto em pontos isolados), e ainda ninguém pediu explicações por isso. Aliás, a maioria das pessoas pensa que o inverno passado foi um dos mais frios dos últimos anos, quando na realidade teve temperaturas normais.

PS: Também há que ter em conta que as anomalias agora são feitas em relação ao período 1971-2000, se fosse usado o período 1961-1990 as anomalias positivas seriam ainda maiores e as negativas seriam mais pequenas ou em alguns casos passariam a anomalia positiva.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Ago 2009 às 19:35)

E sai mais uma onda de calor.

*Estação meteorológica de Sagres regista onda de calor* 

As estações meteorológicas de Sagres, Alvega (Entroncamento), Nelas, Monção e Bragança registam desde hoje situações de onda de calor, após seis dias com temperaturas superiores à média.    
  Desde terça-feira passada e até domingo que as regiões onde estão colocadas as cinco estações meteorológicas referidas têm registado temperaturas máximas superiores à média, de acordo com o Instituto de Meteorologia.

Considera-se que ocorre uma onda de calor quando num intervalo de pelo menos seis dias consecutivos a temperatura máxima diária é superior em cinco graus Celsius ao valor médio diário no período de referência, segundo definição da Organização Meteorológica Mundial. O IM utiliza para os seus boletins climáticos o período de referência entre 1971-2000.

Fonte do IM adiantou à Lusa que se as temperaturas se mantiverem hoje elevadas, terça-feira outras regiões do país vão entrar em onda de calor.

Desde o início da semana passada que as temperaturas têm estado acima dos 30º, com muitos distritos a ultrapassarem os 35º, à semelhança do que se prevê para esta semana.

De acordo com as previsões do IM, que constam no seu site na Internet, só se prevê uma descida da temperatura máxima na quinta-feira

Fonte: Observatório do Algarve

De salientar, estão mais 14 locais entre eles Lisboa, Sines, Penhas Douradas, Braga, o resto não sei, prestes a entrarem em onda de calor segundo o IM em declarações à Antena 1.

Concordo plenamente com o que o Fil disse.

Este Verão fresco é que não tem nada, um verão relativamente mais quente do que os doia últimos, e isso ninguém pode dizer que é falso.


----------



## N_Fig (17 Ago 2009 às 20:05)

5ª onda de calor do ano. Ondas de frio, só houve uma em Janeiro. Ano de 2009 e Verão respectivo bastante frios...


----------



## João Soares (17 Ago 2009 às 20:06)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Estação meteorológica de Sagres regista onda de calor*
> 
> De salientar, estão mais 14 locais entre eles Lisboa, Sines, Penhas Douradas, Braga, o resto não sei, prestes a entrarem em onda de calor segundo o IM em declarações à Antena 1.



Aqui está a gravação e notícia da Antena 1: 
 Estações meteorológicas registam ondas de calor em vários pontos do país


----------



## Levante (17 Ago 2009 às 20:15)

Bem, são notícias deste tipo revelam e alimentam a típica mentalidade do "portuguesinho". Já estou farto de bater na mesma tecla noutro tópicos, acerca das preferências pessoais de cada um que condiciona a falta de rigor na interpretação de dados e na exposição de afirmações inadequadas. Ora nesta notícia passa-se o mesmo, vindo duma entidade que à partida deveria sentir o peso da responsabilidade naquilo que publica. "Como não foi um verão com extremos de calor, não vamos dizer que foi um verão normal porque isso não vende nada, vamos mas é dizer que foi um verão frio, é isto que faz notícia e é isto que, sem o minimo de cepticismo, a população gosta de ler. E já agora, antes que venha o calor que já está previsto, vamos lançar a notícia para não falhar o timing." Só pode ser isto que os autores e publicadores pensaram, mas o que mais me espanta é que ainda têm a colaboração do IM, quando, senao me falha a matemática, ainda faltam alguns dias para o verão acabar.
Esta falta de rigor e isenção choca-me e, apesar deste ser um tema que pouca controvérsia e burburinho gera no nosso país, serve de ponte para imaginarmos o que de obscuro se passa noutros sectores da sociedade. 
Off-topic à parte, inevitável dado o teor da noticia, ainda é muito cedo para fazer juízos sobre o verão, mas exceptuando o norte no litoral e noutras regiões localizadas, certamente acabará como sendo um verão dentro das médias, sem grandes anomalias, com anomalia positiva no algarve, sem dúvida. Mas... no fim do jogo é que se vêem os golos


----------



## stormy (17 Ago 2009 às 21:46)

é incrivel!! já andam a falar em outono estamos no mês mais quente, em media, na grande maioria do territorio continental portugues sendo que as excepções algumas zonas como as terras altas em que julho é o mes mais quente e em alguns locais da costa ocidental e nas ilhas onde setembro é o mes mais quente.... sendo que es diferenças entre a Tmed destes três meses ronda, em todas as EMAS e RUEMAS portuguesas, as decimas do grau...
este topico é totalmente inutil nesta altura...é como fazer um resumo de um jogo no primeiro minuto da segunda parte


----------



## meteo (17 Ago 2009 às 22:20)

Estamos em Agosto e vai-se fazer um balanço do Verão 2009? Que eu saiba em Portugal frio a sério,apenas pode haver em Dezembro,Janeiro e Fevereiro.
Calor forte podemos ter entre Abril e inicios de Outubro..Ainda falta tanto para balanços..


----------



## stormy (17 Ago 2009 às 22:24)

meteo disse:


> Estamos em Agosto e vai-se fazer um balanço do Verão 2009? Que eu saiba em Portugal frio a sério,apenas pode haver em Dezembro,Janeiro e Fevereiro.
> Calor forte podemos ter entre Abril e inicios de Outubro..Ainda falta tanto para balanços..



não...calor em portugal podes ter entre meados de março e inicios de novembro  até na costa ocidental já registei, na lagoa de sto andre, 27º no dia 4 de nov de 2006 e 31º no dia 31 de mar de 2005 e se querem mais  já houve anos em que tomei lá banho em jan/fev com maximas de 21 ou 22 e minimas de 14 ( ainda este ano isso aconteceu)...


----------



## MSantos (18 Ago 2009 às 01:28)

Na minha opinião não faz sentido falar em verão fresco quando ainda falta metade de Agosto e boa parte de Setembro para o fim do verão. 

No final do Verão é que se vai poder fazer um balanço se este foi quente ou frio


----------



## Lousano (18 Ago 2009 às 01:52)

MSantos disse:


> Na minha opinião não faz sentido falar em verão fresco quando ainda falta metade de Agosto e boa parte de Setembro para o fim do verão.
> 
> No final do Verão é que se vai poder fazer um balanço se este foi quente ou frio



Depende da zona, aqui no Baleal por exemplo, as mínimas em Agosto já nunca são superiores a 18º, algo que acontece com frequência em Junho e Julho.

Mas em relação ao Verão de 2009, penso que será um ano normal no global do território nacional.


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Ago 2009 às 01:54)

Olá…

Anteriormente ao início do dito Verão oficial, registaram-se alguns picos de calor e localizadamente até se verificaram alguns extremos, mas disso todos já sabemos.
 Julho, foi um mês multifacetado que na minha opinião não escapou a um padrão (por assim dizer) de anomalia negativa, ainda assim acho que poderei estar a relativizar face à dimensão do território com todas as suas variantes climáticas.
Estamos ainda a meio de Agosto e a proximidade dos valores até ao momento registados com os padrões até ao momento considerados normais, faz de Agosto de 2009 um mês bem mais estável e constante, portanto um típico mês de Verão!
Assim, acho que é prematuro catalogarmos desde já este Verão como sendo “fresco”!
A procissão pode ir ainda no adro e até acredito que consoante os anos, avaliar esta estação em inícios de Setembro poderemos correr o risco de ser surpreendidos, quanto mais fazê-lo neste momento!


----------



## Knyght (18 Ago 2009 às 19:08)

Opinião pessoal, houve na última semana de Julho na Madeira temperaturas extremas de calor, contudo no geral o Verão é muito mais fresco e os registos hidricos que tenho comprovam isso.
Cumpz


----------



## belem (19 Ago 2009 às 14:00)

ONDA DE CALOR EM AGOSTO


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici...a/noticias/textos/onda_calor_agosto_2009.html


Fonte: IM


----------



## irpsit (19 Ago 2009 às 22:07)

É um absurdo tomar estas conclusões, só com base em Portugal.
Talvez seja de ter havido mais passagens frontais do que o normal.
Mas a situação é diferente na Europa de leste.

Aqui na *Áustria*, ao contrário de Portugal, os verões tem sido mais quentes desde 2006 do que antes. A Europa de Leste teve vagas de calor em 2006, 2007, 2008 e 2009. E tempo especialmente seco em 2006 e 2008.

Em relação aos Invernos, tb têm tido temperaturas acima da média, nos últimos anos. Nem falo deste Abril que registei aqui quase 27ºC, e um mês inteiro sem precipitação! Ou o célebre Inverno de 2007 em que quase não nevou nos Alpes.


----------



## Dan (19 Ago 2009 às 22:37)

Podemos ter várias definições de Verão, mas se considerarmos apenas a variante “estatística” (Junho, Julho e Agosto), pelo menos por aqui, vai encerrar com anomalia positiva, mesmo em relação à normal de 1971 - 2000.


----------



## João Soares (27 Ago 2009 às 14:56)

E continua a Anomalia Negativa no Porto 






Verão quente, aqui não é de certeza


----------



## AnDré (27 Ago 2009 às 17:20)

João Soares disse:


> E continua a Anomalia Negativa no Porto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se falarmos de Junho, Julho e Agosto, a anomalia não é negativa. Mas também no Porto, a estação falhou "n" vezes. 

Até ao final de Agosto vão desaparecer aqueles últimos dias de Maio que foram extremamente quentes. Mas ainda assim, tendo em conta as previsões, Agosto não acabará frio. Logo a anomalia aí no norte, não deverá ser muito grande.







Já em Lisboa, nem que viesse a nevar nos próximos 4 dias, teríamos um verão com anomalia negativa!


----------



## Skizzo (28 Ago 2009 às 15:16)

AnDré disse:


> Se falarmos de Junho, Julho e Agosto, a anomalia não é negativa.



claro que é, tivemos julho com uma anomalia super negativa, e agosto vai acabar abaixo da media. Será apenas o 3º verao fresco consecutivo por aqui.


----------



## vitamos (28 Ago 2009 às 15:40)

Skizzo disse:


> claro que é, tivemos julho com uma anomalia super negativa, e agosto vai acabar abaixo da media. Será apenas o 3º verao fresco consecutivo por aqui.



As falhas de Pedras Rubras não deixam tirar conclusões objectivas quanto a isso... Infelizmente.

Costumas afirmar que Pedras Rubras não é representativa do Porto porque tem temperaturas abaixo das reais. E até concordo contigo, porque tens certamente o "know how" de seres daí e saberes o que afirmas. De qualquer forma a anomalia relativa à temperatura média está no intervalo ]-1 ; -1,5ºC[ em Julho (super negativa?) e ]+1,5ºC; 2ºC[ em Junho. 

Eu sei que tens motivos de queixa quanto ao Verão por aí, mas as normais falam por si... Eu não acho que este verão pelos dados existentes tenha sido tão fresco por aí em relação ao normal...


----------



## rozzo (28 Ago 2009 às 15:42)

Vamos continuar nesta discussão o resto do Verão! 
Eu continuo a dizer.. Ok, o litoral Norte provavelmente estará com uma anomalia negativa muito ligeira. E apenas porque apesar de a maior dos dias andar na média, terem escasseados aqueles episódios muito quentes que normalmente nem a 5 dias chegam, mas que estatisticamente fazem a média subir um nada, e esses sim este ano foram até agora um pouco menos frequentes que o normal aí. De resto, olhando para tudo que é gráfico, está praticamente na normal..


----------



## Fil (28 Ago 2009 às 16:01)

Nos relatórios do IM, por alguma razão, as anomalias da estação de Pedras Rubras são feitas em relação à normal da estação S. Gens. Esta estação tem no verão médias bem superiores às de Pedras Rubras.

S. Gens (1941-70):
Junho: 18,1
Julho: 19,6ºC
Agosto: 19,4ºC

Pedras Rubras (1949-70):
Junho: 17,2ºC
Julho: 18,6ºC
Agosto: 18,5ºC

Pedras Rubras (penso que 1961-90 ou 1971-00):
Junho: 17,3ºC
Julho: 19,1ºC
Agosto: 18,8ºC

Médias nos últimos 2 verões em Pedras Rubras:

2007
Junho: 17,7ºC (+0,4ºC)
Julho: 19,0ºC (-0,1ºC)
Agosto: 20,4ºC (+1,6ºC)

2008
Junho: 19,3ºC (+2,0ºC)
Julho: 19,5ºC (+0,4ºC)
Agosto: 18,9ºC (+0,1ºC)

Infelizmente não há dados concretos de Junho e Julho deste ano, mas sabe-se que a anomalia positiva de Junho foi mais forte que a anomalia negativa de Julho.


----------



## Skizzo (28 Ago 2009 às 16:18)

vejo que temos muitos peritos sobre o clima do Porto, embora estejam a 200km daqui  

Lol aos dados de 2008 com anomalias positivas  Este verão até pode acabar na média no final do mês, mas dizerem que 2008 foi superior dá-me vontade de rir. 

Claro que falo especificamente daqui e não do país. Em geral, dizer que este foi um verão fresco em Portugal é ridiculo.


----------



## rozzo (28 Ago 2009 às 16:26)

Mas não tou a ver a dizer-se que este ano está a ser superior no Porto!
Tou a ver a dizer-se que está a ser ligeiramente superior em outras regiões, e apenas ligeiramente inferior no Porto, e não um verão "gélido" como se vai às vezes aqui dizendo.
Apenas isso.. E para isso não é preciso estar no Porto, basta ver os gráficos, nem que seja a 500km..


----------



## Skizzo (28 Ago 2009 às 16:36)

se olhares para trás vês que há. O André disse isso ao comentar os graficos do João a provar que estava abaixo da media, ligeiramente ou não. Daí eu ter comentado o post dele, e depois vocês terem vindo em massa comentar o meu post. Mas pronto, talvez tenha lido mal... também não vi ninguem dizer que o verão tenha sido gelado, disse que Julho tinha sido, anomalia de -1,5 na minha opiniao é bastante. Mas ainda faltam estes ultimos 3 dias, pode ser que acabe na norma.


----------



## meteo (7 Set 2009 às 18:55)

A pergunta do tópico ficaria melhor- Verão 2009 " quente "? 
Fresco,como assim ?  
Junho teve anomalia positiva.Julho anomalia negativa,mas se não me engano a anomalia positiva foi superior á negativa no mes seguinte..E agora em Agosto: 



AGOSTO QUENTE E SECO *2009-09-04 (IM)*​ 
*A influência de um anticiclone centrado no Atlântico juntamente com uma depressão de origem térmica localizada no interior da Península influenciaram o estado do tempo em Portugal continental na maior parte do mês. Assim, Agosto foi caracterizado, na sua grande maioria, por dias de céu limpo e temperaturas do ar elevadas.

Os valores de temperatura do ar máxima, mínima e média foram superiores ao respectivo valor normal de 1971-2000, com as anomalias de +1,6ºC, +0,3ºC e +1,0ºC, respectivamente. Realçam-se dois períodos de tempo quente, de 11 a 19 e de 29 a 31 de Agosto. Neste mês foram, ainda, registadas temperaturas máximas do ar elevadas, iguais ou superiores a 40ºC, em particular na região Sul, com a Amareleja a registar valores máximos de 41,6ºC (dia 31) e Évora com 40,9ºC (dia 15). 
O número de dias em que se registaram temperaturas máximas superiores a 25ºC foi superior ao valor médio de 1971-2000, com especial incidência em toda a região Sul. Paralelamente, a frequência de "noites tropicais" (com temperaturas mínimas acima de 20ºC) também foi superior ao valor médio em alguns locais do País, nomeadamente na Grande Lisboa, Algarve e regiões interiores do Centro e Sul. Destaca-se Vila Real de Santo António com o registo de 21 dias de noites tropicais.


No período quente que decorreu de 11 a 19 desenvolveu-se uma onda de calor que afectou particularmente as regiões interior Norte e Centro.


Em termos de precipitação, a média da quantidade de precipitação em Portugal continental foi inferior ao valor médio de 1971-2000, sendo que variou entre 0,0 mm em praticamente todas as estações do Sul e 35 mm em Chaves.


A seca meteorológica mantém-se em quase todo o território continental, sendo que 37% do território se encontrava em situação de seca moderada, 34% seca severa e 25% em seca fraca. Apenas 4% se encontrava em situação de seca normal a chuva fraca.*




Sem se ir acompanhando as médias normais,e por alto parecia claro que este Verão(tirando Julho) tinha apresentado pouca nortada e bastante calor,talvez tirando o litoral norte! 1,6 de anomalia positiva ainda é assinalável!

Verão 2009 fresco  Só se for em comparação com 2003!E agora vem ai um Setembro quente,para a continuação do Verão 2009 fresquissimo. Ai ai não são só os do aquecimento global que inventam coisas


----------



## Lousano (7 Set 2009 às 23:22)

Aqui pelo que verifiquei na Lousã parece-me que será um Verão quente.

Depois de uma média de 19,9º em Julho, que foi bem fresca, 22,2º em Agosto, que podia ser mais quente se não existisse a primeira semana fresca, e Setembro começa mais quente que Agosto...


----------



## N_Fig (8 Set 2009 às 00:27)

Precipitação e temperatura neste Verão e comparação com o normal:
Bragança – 28,6ºC (27,1ºC), 21,1ºC (20,1ºC), 13,5ºC (13ºC), 44,8mm (76,7mm).
Penhas Douradas – 22,1ºC (20,9ºC), 17,5ºC (16,4ºC), 12,9ºC (11,8ºC), 91,5mm (112,6mm).
Coimbra – 26,8ºC (27,6ºC), 20,9ºC (21,1ºC), 15ºC (14,6ºC), 99,3mm (79,3mm).
Castelo Branco – 31,6ºC (30,3ºC), 24,4ºC (23,5ºC), 17,2ºC (16,6ºC), 30mm (42,5mm).
Lisboa – 28,3ºC (26,7ºC), 23,3ºC (22ºC), 18,3ºC (17,3ºC), 50,5mm (30,1mm).
Évora – 32,6ºC (28,9ºC), 24,2ºC (22,3ºC), 15,8ºC (15,6ºC), 25,9mm (35,6mm).
Faro – 28,9ºC (27,8ºC), 24,2ºC (22,7ºC), 19,5ºC (17,5ºC), 2,4mm (12mm).
Continente – 28,5ºC (27,6ºC), 21,8ºC (21,3ºC), 15ºC (14,9ºC), 63,7mm (59,7mm).
Funchal – 25,9ºC (24,3ºC), 23,1ºC (21,3ºC), 20,2ºC (18,2ºC), 49,2mm (12,7mm).
Ponta Delgada – 22,7ºC (23,2ºC), 20,1ºC (20,1ºC), 17,5ºC (16,9ºC), 91,3mm (114,8mm).
Usei os dados do IM.


----------



## joseoliveira (8 Set 2009 às 08:59)

joseoliveira disse:


> Assim, acho que é prematuro catalogarmos desde já este Verão como sendo “fresco”!
> A procissão pode ir ainda no adro e até acredito que consoante os anos, avaliar esta estação em inícios de Setembro poderemos correr o risco de ser surpreendidos, quanto mais fazê-lo neste momento!



Nem de propósito...! Bom dia...

Pelos vistos e até ao momento penso que conotá-lo como fresco não faz muito sentido..., talvez tardio, quiçá!


----------



## meteo (1 Out 2009 às 22:47)

Verão fresco? Não,um Verão quente.


*O Verão climatológico de 2009, que compreende os meses de Junho, Julho e Agosto, caracterizou-se em Portugal Continental por valores médios da temperatura do ar superiores ao valor médio de 1971-2000, com anomalias de + 1,1ºC na temperatura máxima e com valores próximos do normal nas temperaturas média e mínima, com + 0,5ºC e + 0,1ºC respectivamente.

Desde 1989 que se vêm registando no Verão quase sempre valores da temperatura média do ar acima do valor médio do período de referência (1971-2000) e, apesar de em 2007 e 2008 se ter verificado o inverso, 2009 volta novamente a ter valores acima do valor médio, enquadrando-se esta situação na variabilidade climática que caracteriza o continente de Portugal.

Em termos de precipitação, o Verão de 2009 apresentou valores ligeiramente superiores ao valor normal de 1971-2000, classificando-se este período como chuvoso nas regiões do Norte e Centro, com particular realce no Litoral e normal a seco nas restantes regiões.

A situação de seca meteorológica agravou-se, naturalmente, nestes meses, tendo o Verão encerrado com 96% do território continental em situação de seca, sendo que 34% se encontrava em seca severa, 37% em seca moderada e 25% em seca fraca.

Relativamente à Região Autónoma da Madeira, o valor médio da temperatura do ar foi, como no Continente, superior ao respectivo valor médio do período de 1971-2000, registando-se no Funchal anomalias de + 2,0ºC para a temperatura máxima, + 1,0ºC para a temperatura média e + 1,0ºC para a temperatura mínima. No que diz respeito aos valores de precipitações, os mesmos estiveram bastante acima dos valores normais (1971-2000), na ordem dos 300% acima, factor este devido às quantidades de precipitação ocorridas sobretudo no mês de Junho.

Na Região Autónoma dos Açores, os valores da temperatura do ar (máxima, mínima e média) registaram-se muito próximos do valor médio de 1971-2000 em todos os grupos, sendo que os valores de precipitação observados foram inferiores ao normal (1971-2000).*


Fonte:IM


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Out 2009 às 01:40)

meteo disse:


> Verão fresco? Não,um Verão quente.



Tudo depende da perspectiva caro meteo tudo depende dela pois na meteorologia não normal nem anormal 

O que eu sei, é que cá para os meus botões e como diz a TMN é que um Verão assim não se repete.

Foi um Verão normal há moda antiga, com calor sustentado não extremo, com alguns dias de chuva (pouca) pelo meio mas nada de extremo também, nortada em quantidade normal, amplitudes térmicas também normais.

A única coisa mesmo anormal, foi a típica ausência de trovoada e cada vez mais se faz sentir.

Será que para o ano será igual ou pior, ninguém sabe, mas eu diria que o Verão do próximo ano será um dos Verões mais enigmáticos de sempre


----------



## joseoliveira (2 Out 2009 às 01:45)

Mário Barros disse:


> Será que para o ano será igual ou pior, ninguém sabe, mas eu diria que o Verão do próximo ano será um dos Verões mais enigmáticos de sempre



Sim, esse parece ser o prognóstico mais acertado, ainda que muito reservado!


----------



## meteo (2 Out 2009 às 15:16)

Sim.Tudo depende da perspectiva.Se compararmos com o Verão de 2003,ai sim foi um Verão fresco 
Mas que melhor temos para vermos se um certo mes está na média ou não do que comparar com as médias de temperaturas de vários anos,como 1971-2000?


----------



## rozzo (2 Out 2009 às 16:59)

meteo disse:


> Sim.Tudo depende da perspectiva.Se compararmos com o Verão de 2003,ai sim foi um Verão fresco
> Mas que melhor temos para vermos se um certo mes está na média ou não do que comparar com as médias de temperaturas de vários anos,como 1971-2000?



Pois se realmente comparações concretas com valores médios das normais são consideradas "discutíveis dependendo do ponto de vista", então mais vale considerar o Verão quente ou frio conforme o número de dias de praia que tive sorte de apanhar calor ou qualquer analogia redutora desse tipo.. Ou o número de vezes que me arrepiei a beber coca-cola gelada.. Não sei..


----------



## belem (2 Out 2009 às 18:39)

rozzo disse:


> Pois se realmente comparações concretas com valores médios das normais são consideradas "discutíveis dependendo do ponto de vista", então mais vale considerar o Verão quente ou frio conforme o número de dias de praia que tive sorte de apanhar calor ou qualquer analogia redutora desse tipo.. Ou o número de vezes que me arrepiei a beber coca-cola gelada.. Não sei..



Entendi perfeitamente o que queres dizer e concordo.
Penso que é mais que estabelecido que este verão foi no geral acima da média e digo não só verão como alguma parte da primavera.


----------



## N_Fig (2 Out 2009 às 19:40)

Um Verão bem quente nas regiões do Interior e do Sul e com temperaturas próximas do normal no litoral Norte e Centro (as anomalias variaram entre 0,1ºC em Aveiro e 2ºC na Amareleja). Um Verão com precipitação próxima do normal no geral, mas em que os valores foram muitos inferiores ao normal no Algarve e bastante superiores no Minho e na Estremadura (os valores de precipitação variaram entre os 0,3mm em Sagres e os 293mm em Cabril).


----------



## Mjhb (2 Out 2009 às 20:25)

N_Fig disse:


> Um Verão bem quente nas regiões do Interior e do Sul e com temperaturas próximas do normal no litoral Norte e Centro (as anomalias variaram entre 0,1ºC em Aveiro e 2ºC na Amareleja). Um Verão com precipitação próxima do normal no geral, mas em que os valores foram muitos inferiores ao normal no Algarve e bastante superiores no Minho e na Estremadura (os valores de precipitação variaram entre os 0,3mm em Sagres e os 293mm em Cabril).



OS 0.3mm em Sagres, não me espantei muito, apesar do último fim-de-semana bem bom aí para baixo.

Agora 293 em Cabril ,apesar do sítio, é demais...


----------



## meteo (2 Out 2009 às 20:40)

Sagres,tal é o vento,que a núvem quando começa a pensar em deixar precipitação,já desapareceu 
0,3 é muito fraquinho!


----------



## N_Fig (2 Out 2009 às 20:45)

meteo disse:


> Sagres,tal é o vento,que a núvem quando começa a pensar em deixar precipitação,já desapareceu
> 0,3 é muito fraquinho!



Realmente muito fraquinho, mas haverá dias melhores por lá.


----------



## belem (3 Out 2009 às 00:23)

meteo disse:


> Verão fresco? Não,um Verão quente.
> 
> 
> *O Verão climatológico de 2009, que compreende os meses de Junho, Julho e Agosto, caracterizou-se em Portugal Continental por valores médios da temperatura do ar superiores ao valor médio de 1971-2000, com anomalias de + 1,1ºC na temperatura máxima e com valores próximos do normal nas temperaturas média e mínima, com + 0,5ºC e + 0,1ºC respectivamente.
> ...



Interessante e elucidativo!


----------



## Skizzo (4 Out 2009 às 16:06)

Gráficos das temperaturas e anomalias do Verão:

Temp Med:






Temp Min:





Temp Max:


----------



## belem (4 Out 2009 às 17:45)

Só uma nota para os leigos no assunto:
Estes mapas não têm em conta diferenças de altitude, nem diferenciações regionais. Apenas servem para ter uma ideia mais geral e global do panorama deste verão.


----------



## meteo (5 Out 2009 às 02:04)

E ve-se ai nesses gráficos que no litoral Norte ao contrário do resto do pais, houve anomalia negativa(pequena) Bem dizia o pessoal do Norte que estava a ser um Verão fresquinho


----------



## Skizzo (6 Out 2009 às 16:17)

E foi pequena muito graças ao final super quente de Agosto.


----------



## Fil (6 Out 2009 às 18:48)

meteo disse:


> E ve-se ai nesses gráficos que no litoral Norte ao contrário do resto do pais, houve anomalia negativa(pequena) Bem dizia o pessoal do Norte que estava a ser um Verão fresquinho



O que o mapa nos diz é que a anomalia naquela pequena faixa azulada do litoral norte (baseado em poucas estações, incluindo a do Porto que usa como base de comparação uma estação mais quente) ficou entre os -0,5ºC e os 0,5ºC e não que ficou negativa. Eu estou mais inclinado a que tenha ficado positiva pois só Julho foi fresco, Junho e Agosto foram quentes.


----------



## N_Fig (6 Out 2009 às 20:27)

Fil disse:


> O que o mapa nos diz é que a anomalia naquela pequena faixa azulada do litoral norte (baseado em poucas estações, incluindo a do Porto que usa como base de comparação uma estação mais quente) ficou entre os -0,5ºC e os 0,5ºC e não que ficou negativa. Eu estou mais inclinado a que tenha ficado positiva pois só Julho foi fresco, Junho e Agosto foram quentes.



Segundo o IM a maior anomalia negativa da temperatura máxima foi de -0,5ºC em Aveiro. Além a estação do Porto não funcionou durante grande parte do Verão e o IM não usa as normais de Porto S.Gens em relação a Pedras Rubras. Estão ali apenas para dar uma informação aos ignorante do que seria normal.


----------

